# Digging



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

It is tough to alter a behavior... you might try this..first of all you need to let her know that you dont want her to dig..so while you are outside with her and she starts digging, a stern no.. make sure she doesnt dig while you are present.. once you know she knows you dont want her to dig, put her in the yard and you go in the house and sit patiently by a window... she will probably look around to see if you are watching, so dont let her see you... then when she starts to dig, yell no from the window.. you may have to do this a few times, but soon she will think you can see her all the time.. takes a little patience, but i have had some success with altering behavior doing that.. 
no guarantee, but good luck..


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Our Amber loves to dig.At our old house out in the country,she would dig after field mice.She would dig so franticly,that the mice would come flying out with the dirt.Jack would just wait out of range and grab the mice as they ran off.
It got to the point where we had to check her mouth when she came in.Sometimes she would have a live mouse that she would bring in to play with.(before eating it) You could tell she had one by the tail hanging out of her mouth.
She would dig tunnels with 6 to 8 inches of dirt on the top and long enough to completely disappear.It was something to watch an 80 pound Golden suddenly appear backing out of a tunnel.
I was thinking of putting in a subway.  
Now at the new house,I had to build a sand box in a shady spot for her to dig in ttherwise she was digging up all the plants and dragging mud into the house.I got washed fine masonry sand from the concrete plant.$9.00 for 1500 pounds.Much easier to clean up.
Shane


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, this may sound gross to some of you. But, so far it has worked for me. I was on my Boston Terrier board and asked the same question about digging. Someone suggested that if your dog doesn't eat poo, to put their feces in the spot that they like to dig. I tried it and she will not go near it. The first time she sniffed around then walked off. She has tried other places in the yard and I just do the same thing.


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

*digging?*

Ms. Lola's Mom....first welcome to the group! I have heard of putting the poo in the holes they dig....but my pup Rachel is doing something that I have no clue to stop, I say no sternly and she stops but later she will start again, she will try to dig up the carpet in the living room! It is green maybe she thinks it is grass? Who knows! Welcome!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I've used the poop method on Buffy and it works on the times that she has decided to dig. She hates going near any poop. If a toy or ball lands within a foot of some, she won't attempt to get it. So I guess it all depends on if your dog hates poop!


----------



## Maggie's Dad (Dec 20, 2005)

*Surefire method*

My puppie Maggie has a terrible habit of digging too. I have tried the stern No method without any success. I have waited inside the house by the window for her to start digging and then I run out shouting "No" without success. So far this has not worked. I live in Mid-Michigan and I am happy to say that the ground has become frozen. This should slow her down. This spring I may be forced to try another method. My friend told me that a Dog trainer advised him that if your dog digs a hole, fill the hole with water from the hose and force the dog's muzzle under the water. It looks bad but my friend said he had to do this twice and the digging stopped . Dog and owner were content for the next 10 years or so.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

CCW,If you have a wood floor under that carpet,you should hve your house checked for termites or carpenter ants.I wrote about this in another thread and I've heard from others that they checked and found termites.I know that they use dogs to sniff them out,so...maybe.
Shane


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

*Thanks Shaneamber*

We have a terminex man that comes around and we have termite things that go in the grass around the house but the next time he comes out, I will be sure to mention it to him....she does have a great nose! LOL


----------



## Roxy04 (Dec 15, 2005)

I was told of my breeder that if they dig which all puppies do especially goldens that you should put a bit of there poo in the hole they dig because they will never dig where there poo is. havent tried it yet but i should, i have to be carfull when i go out my backyard not to fall into china ha ha


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

charmcitywolf said:


> Ms. Lola's Mom....first welcome to the group!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome charmcitywolf. Sorry for the hijacking of the thread. Just wanted to say thanks.
> 
> ...


----------

